# advice on Sno-Way 22 for my Tacoma



## countrydoc (Apr 8, 2007)

So I found this Sno-Way on ebay. Would need to pay for shipping to get it home.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Sno-W...QQcmdZViewItem

Anyone here mount a Sno-Way on a Tacoma? This one came off a 96 Ford Explorer. How can I tell if I would need to buy any additional mounting hardware, and if so how much would that add to the cost?

Thanks for all your help so far...


----------

